# Do you get upset when people don't reply back to you on facebook?



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't use facebook much. I'm 26. But when i do, i post on ppls wall happy birthday or hey its been a while if i added them or they added me etc. Whenever someone post on my wall, i always reply back, same as if they private messaged me. I mean, i had strangers add me and i will accept but of course ask them hey have we met etc. Basically if they dont reply back, i dont really care.

However, i do find it frustarting when i post on a persons wall or send them a PM and say hows it going, they don't respond back. Then you see them replying back to others. Im sure this has happened to many of you guys but do you get bothered by it? What i don't like is if its a person bday and many ppl wish them happy birthday and they only reply back to certain ppls posting. I mean, why cant you just say at least thanks. Am i right here? I'm not really bothered by this part, but its the fact that some people dont even reply back when i say hey hows it going. I mean, anyone that say that to me, i always give a response back if i see i have a message/wall post. 

Sometimes i feel like deleting these ppl off because of this reason. Am i going too far with this? I mean, most of these ppl i haven't seen since we were maybe in junior high or high school but if someone says hey and send you a message, isn't it pretty standard to reply back with something? I find this really rude. What i noticed also is these people are usually the ones who I consider not very cool people. These ppl are usually selfish people. Is there a pattern to this? The ones who i was friendly with when younger, they always respond back to me.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Basically, I'm the opposite. I get nervous when people post on my facebook, and every reply I make I just hope that they won't respond, until I'm the one who fails to reply back. I even feel weird about saying thanks when anyone wishes me a happy birthday so I made my birthday hidden on it, just so that fewer people would try to say anything.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

It did used to bother me more in the past. Nowdays, I tend to send out messages and not really place too much expectation on receiving a response, at least right away. If a great deal of time passes that they never responded to me, but have to others, I'll try to communicate with them again and see how they're doing. After that, well .. it's never actually happened to me, but I would feel blown off. Depending on their behavior, removing them might become more likely, since communicating with me doesn't seem desirable to them... :/


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

It bothers me if they don't reply and they're someone who used to talk to me often on facebook. But otherwise, I don't mind.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

You're preachin' to the choir, my friend. It bugs me too to not get a response. I can't help but take it personally. I've deleted people because of it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If it's a direct question that clearly requires a response, and the person's facebook is active, it'd be a little annoying. Too often though people expect responses to things that aren't questions.

"hows it going" probably wouldn't get a response from me because I'm a grammar snob and don't like the pointless ritual of saying "fine, and you?" which communicates nothing.


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Also, do you guys get a bit upset if some of these friends dont wish u a happy bday on facebook but do it to other friends? The thing is if they are not online, then obviously it doesnt matter but when you see them posting on other ppl facebook that same day and liking statuses, dont u get a bit upset?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have Facebook. :stu


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't have Facebook. :stu


*Fist bump Millenniumman75!*

Neither do I! :b


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone else on this?


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone else thoughts on this?


----------



## Xarin (Sep 22, 2011)

I am hurt whenever someone doesn't reply to me, because the majority of my ~20 friends on Facebook are/were close to me. Though most of the time it's my fault, I stop contact and they don't bother with it even if I try to contact them again, or I say something weird/awkward and they just never talk to me again.

It's a slap in the face reminding me of how undesirable of a person I am. But it's just Facebook after all, so what does it matter.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel hurt when someone doesn't reply on any site. But I'm slowly becoming used to the idea because I can understand why they do it.


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

There's a chance they just didn't see it, or saw it and didn't feel like replying at the time then forgot =P Some ppl with SA find writing messages online an incredibly daunting task as well so if they're a fellow sufferer take that into consideration!


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

No, it isn't worth getting upset over. Not being mean to anyone here, but I find that most people on Facebook have there head up their own *** that they don't care about other people. I never get any new posts on my facebook, yet I used too. Some people are just proper stuck up and forget you over time.

I use it about 3 days every month, It is boring :lol I don't know how my friends can sit at the computer and post status updates - all day!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No I'm so used to it at this stage


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

It pisses me when people don't text me back immediately lol. Not sure why.


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

Jeffrey91 said:


> It pisses me when people don't text me back immediately lol. Not sure why.


Stick 'tb' at the end of your texts to remind them to 'text back' it's what I do =P

tb


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

FastLad said:


> Stick 'tb' at the end of your texts to remind them to 'text back' it's what I do =P
> 
> tb


Ahh you're wiser than your years young padwan. Dtb :b


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone else like this?


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Also i have this person on facebook. We went to same college but never really talked much besides the hey whats up. Anyways, he has moved to Miami as I seen in his profile. He keeps on showing off in a way like posting statuses Nice Weather here but i i miss home etc. Yea thats fine but then this guy goes and pretty much updates everywhere he is at, such as a bar or whereever but the thing is he is always with just 1 or 2 people max and trying to act cool.

I mean, i could see people doing this but this guy keeps doing stuff like showing an iphone weather of the weather in miami. Then i saw him post on someone wall like sorry girl, I can't make it to your birthday party because I'm in Miami. To tell you the truth, that woman messaged a ton of people and its like he making himself seem important by telling her he can't be there and most specifically b/c he moved. Alright... we get it already. I mean, this guy loves talking about miami and the girls but i never seen him with any woman in his pictures.

Also, i will never forget this once where it was his birthday and he posted some thread like i have 400 friends on facebook and only like 35 of them posted happy birthday. I mean, seriously you are upset because only 35 people posted? I even wished him a happy birthday as well once and what i find funny about this is when it was my birthday, he didn't even post a happy birthday to me. I mean, you talk about only 35 friends posting happy birthday to you yet i post it to you and i see you posting on other ppl wall on the same day its my birthday and dont say it to me... isn't that like a hypocrite? I mean, we were just classmates and thats it when in college and i didn't mind it much but seriously this guy is like the biggest attention seeker in the world. He updates like where he is in Miami etc but only goes with like 1 friend only and wants to show off.

Anyone here know someone like this?


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I was upset when I posted on Facebook I was having a bad day and needed some support and people to talk to and nobody replied or contacted me to talk.


----------



## simpleray1 (Feb 10, 2012)

what did you post on it specifically?


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

adding tb doesn't work. They think I'm either texting "to" or "tuberculosis"


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't use Facebook.
Even if I did, why would I care.


----------

